#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Can someone tell me about the best PPC advertising platforms?

## Bhavya

To generate more traffic to their websites businesses use pay-per-click (PPC) advertising method. When the ad is clicked advertiser pays a certain amount to the publisher. I knew Bing and AdWords as the PPC ads platforms Can you guys know any other effective PPC advertising platforms?

----------

